# Best Blu-Ray DVD Player for Streaming Services like Netflix



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

What the best Blu-Ray DVD player for streaming services such as Netflix ?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Right now? A PS3.


----------



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

Are you kidding me ?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

It's a great a streaming device...Why don't you believe me?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

To answer the OP - there are many Blu Ray players that now come with the streaming Netflix capability. Pick a brand, pick a price.

The biggest factor in how it works will be the bandwidth of your streaming content Internet connection...that impacts the performance more than anything else, regardless of the device used.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Oppo BDP-93

http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-93/blu-ray-BDP-93-Features.aspx


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Have to give thumbs up to the oppo myself, they are really excellent.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Oppo BDP-93
> 
> http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-93/blu-ray-BDP-93-Features.aspx





Stuart Sweet said:


> Have to give thumbs up to the oppo myself, they are really excellent.


As an owner of the Oppo 93, I agree it's a great piece. Although, it's Netflix abilities, which the OP specified, are very good but aren't as good as the PS3. They're definitely working to change that, though.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> As an owner of the Oppo 93, I agree it's a great piece. Although, it's Netflix abilities, which the OP specified, are very good but aren't as good as the PS3. They're definitely working to change that, though.


What's not good? GUI or video quality?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> What's not good? GUI or video quality?


It's still the old GUI for now. Also, Oppo noted they're receiving different streams from Netflix than PS3 is getting. PS3 can do 1080p & 5.1, and the 93 can upscale very well. Don't get me wrong, the 93 PQ & AQ are freaking amazing (as good as & better than PS3 on everything else) & it streams stuff from your PC beautifully...even 1080p BR rips. The Netflix is great on some titles, as well. For example, I've been watching Desperate Housewives :lol: (don't judge), and it's been exceptional on the Oppo.

Bottom line....If you want the best Netflix experience right now, then get a PS3. If you want the best BR, DVD, and almost every format player for your mid high to high end setup, then get the Oppo.


----------



## chris vesuvio (Jul 5, 2007)

I use the ps3, a Wii and I have used a laptop connected via HDMI for streaming.
I just purchased a Sony $100 Blu-ray just to stream Netflix. It works great. You have to add to your streaming q via you computer now. You can no longer add with the device.
Our household is sometimes running 4 different streams at the same time with no glitches.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I've been pretty happy with the Netflix streaming on my Panasonic BD-65. Depending on the brand of TV, you may want to consider getting the same brand of player as your TV. With my Panny/Panny combo, the Blu-Ray player can talk to the TV over the HDMI cable and auto-switches the TV's input for me when I insert a DVD.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Just installed a Sony NSZ-GT1 in the bed room. The Google TV in it uses the same Netflix app the Logitech Revue uses. It allows you to add to the Instant Queue from Recommended, Genres, Just Added Movies and TV plus Search.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Getteau said:


> I've been pretty happy with the Netflix streaming on my Panasonic BD-65. Depending on the brand of TV, you may want to consider getting the same brand of player as your TV. With my Panny/Panny combo, the Blu-Ray player can talk to the TV over the HDMI cable and auto-switches the TV's input for me when I insert a DVD.


I bought three BD65s, thought they were great. Then I stumbled on the Sammy 5500s. Blows the BD65s away. I'm not a big Sammy fan, but I'm constantly impressed by the PQ of the 5500s. It upscales NetFlix content much better than the BD65s and it has a search feature for NetFlix that the BD65s don't have. And I bought three BD65s! :nono2:

Rich


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> To answer the OP - there are many Blu Ray players that now come with the streaming Netflix capability. Pick a brand, pick a price.
> 
> The biggest factor in how it works will be the bandwidth of your streaming content Internet connection...that impacts the performance more than anything else, regardless of the device used.


While they pretty much all have Netflix, their Netflix interfaces are far from equal. Right now I believe the PS3, Samsungs and Sony GoogleTV BD(NSZ-GT1) player(not sure if Panasonic updated their interface) are the only ones with the full Netflix interface that allows you to see not only your instant Q, but everything else, including a search(The 2010 LG BD players have everything except the search).

I needed another blu-ray player for my last TV and after using my PS3's and Sony NSZ-GT1 interface I wasn't about to get anything without the advanced interface. I got a Samsung BD-C6900 and love it. It has the advanced Netflix interface as well as Hulu+ and my favorite PPV outlet... VuDu.

Now, with all that said, if you can hold out a month or 2, a whole new crop of 2011 models will be hitting the shelves with I'd expect a lot more features and most with the newer advanced Netflix interface.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Chuck W said:


> While they pretty much all have Netflix, their Netflix interfaces are far from equal. Right now I believe the PS3, Samsungs and Sony GoogleTV BD(NSZ-GT1) player(not sure if Panasonic updated their interface) are the only ones with the full Netflix interface that allows you to see not only your instant Q, but everything else, including a search(The 2010 LG BD players have everything except the search).


I see no significant value in the UI or any related functionality beyond what is already provided in the dedicated LG BD550 players I have - they work, they work well, and they work without any challenges or significant limitations. Search might be fine...but 99% of the time, I know what I'm adding to the queue.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

The Sony NSZ-GT1 and Logitech Revue both have the same Netflix app. It is only for streaming and you can't add a non-streaming DVD to your DVD queue if you find one while searching. It is still far better than the basic app that is on both of my Panasonic players (and yes, they're updated) and my brand new (well, October build but it did not update anything when I set it up) out of the box yesterday Panasonic plasma.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I see no significant value in the UI or any related functionality beyond what is already provided in the dedicated LG BD550 players I have - they work, they work well, and they work without any challenges or significant limitations. Search might be fine...but 99% of the time, I know what I'm adding to the queue.


I rarely use the search feature on my Sammy 5500s. It's just easier to do on a computer. But on the BD players that I have that don't have the search feature, I miss it. Figure that one out...

Rich


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I see no significant value in the UI or any related functionality beyond what is already provided in the dedicated LG BD550 players I have - they work, they work well, and they work without any challenges or significant limitations. Search might be fine...but 99% of the time, I know what I'm adding to the queue.


I actually use the search quite a bit. What triggers it at times is the suggestions that Netflix makes. While I may not want to view the suggestion, it makes me think of other similar titles that it may not list. I then do a quick search to see if they are available for streaming.

I'm in the mode these days where I want to be able to do everything from the unit itself. I don't want to have to go to the PC at all, if I can avoid it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Chuck W said:


> I actually use the search quite a bit. What triggers it at times is the suggestions that Netflix makes. While I may not want to view the suggestion, it makes me think of other similar titles that it may not list. I then do a quick search to see if they are available for streaming.
> 
> I'm in the mode these days where I want to be able to do everything from the unit itself. I don't want to have to go to the PC at all, if I can avoid it.


I thought I'd feel that way too, but there's so much more info on the computer site that I keep going back to them. I have such long queues for both DVDs and streaming content that time is not a factor.

When Roku introduced the search feature I thought I'd really use that quite a bit, and I did for a while, then I retired all my Rokus except one that my wife uses. She does use the search function quite a bit.

Rich


----------



## bjohn34 (Sep 24, 2007)

Getteau said:


> I've been pretty happy with the Netflix streaming on my Panasonic BD-65. Depending on the brand of TV, you may want to consider getting the same brand of player as your TV. With my Panny/Panny combo, the Blu-Ray player can talk to the TV over the HDMI cable and auto-switches the TV's input for me when I insert a DVD.


My Sony Bluray player works the same way with my Panny TV. They don't need to be the same brand.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bjohn34 said:


> My Sony Bluray player works the same way with my Panny TV. They don't need to be the same brand.


My Sammys do the same thing. In fact, they don't seem to want the TV to change to anything but their inputs. Crafty creatures, they are.....:lol:

Rich


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Once you make the decision on which player, then plan of running cable from your internet router to the player. This is the only way you can be assured to get good steady streaming.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

seern said:


> Once you make the decision on which player, then plan of running cable from your Internet router to the player. This is the only way you can be assured to get good steady streaming.


Sharon....there are other options.

I use a WET610N wireless "n" unit that gives a solid 240-280 Mbps network stream access and has worked flawless for Netflix play on the LG 550 Blu Ray player here.

As long as you can get the bandwidth stream *at last up to *108 or higher Mbps, I suspect any one of a number of wireless remote adapter devices can work.

Unfortunately, that eliminates wireless "g" for sure, and some wireless "n" devices that simply can't provide that level of speed. But it can be done without stringing Ethernet cable to the unit.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

seern said:


> Once you make the decision on which player, then plan of running cable from your internet router to the player. This is the only way you can be assured to get good steady streaming.


Kinda true. My wife's Roku does work really well in wireless mode, but I've never tried a BD player in wireless mode. Have the whole house wired, so I probably never will. Even BD players that don't stream Net content have to be hooked up to a Net connection to receive updates.

Rich


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

hdtvfan0001, I initially started with a 610N bridge between the sammy and router and most of the time the stream would stop at least twice during the show and rebuffer for as long as 5 minutes. Since running 5E I have not experienced this at all, hence my comment above. I am on Verizon Fios internet so the speed into the router is good.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

seern said:


> hdtvfan0001, I initially started with a 610N bridge between the sammy and router and most of the time the stream would stop at least twice during the show and rebuffer for as long as 5 minutes. Since running 5E I have not experienced this at all, hence my comment above. I am on Verizon Fios internet so the speed into the router is good.


I gave up on wireless a while ago. Much better on hardwired system. And I've tried the 610 and the 600.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

seern said:


> hdtvfan0001, I initially started with a 610N bridge between the sammy and router and most of the time the stream would stop at least twice during the show and rebuffer for as long as 5 minutes. Since running 5E I have not experienced this at all, hence my comment above. I am on Verizon Fios internet so the speed into the router is good.


No doubt wireless is a mixed bag.

I've been extremely lucky, as it has worked here with 6 different remote location devices almost without fail. Three of those are mobile in various locations throughout the house. The WET610N is the workhorse on the Netflix stream for the LG550 Blu Ray player....many hours of trouble-free viewing.

In the end, the physical locations, home construction and layout, and all sorts of other environmental variables make wireless vary from user to user.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> No doubt wireless is a mixed bag...
> 
> ...In the end, the physical locations, home construction and layout, and all sorts of other environmental variables make wireless vary from user to user.


Ergo, if you want to be real sure of trouble free streaming, run cable. I resisted because its a pain in the arse, but in the end was well worth the trouble.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> No doubt wireless is a mixed bag.
> 
> I've been extremely lucky, as it has worked here with 6 different remote location devices almost without fail. Three of those are mobile in various locations throughout the house. The WET610N is the workhorse on the Netflix stream for the LG550 Blu Ray player....many hours of trouble-free viewing.
> 
> In the end, the physical locations, home construction and layout, and all sorts of other environmental variables make wireless vary from user to user.


That 600 damn near drove me nutz (not a long drive). No matter what I did or how I configured it, it would work perfectly for a while and then stop. Paid a relatively large amount of money for it. Almost as much as a router.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

seern said:


> Ergo, if you want to be real sure of trouble free streaming, run cable. I resisted because its a pain in the arse, but in the end was well worth the trouble.


Worth the trouble and trouble free.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

seern said:


> Ergo, if you want to be real sure of trouble free streaming, run cable. I resisted because its a pain in the arse, but in the end was well worth the trouble.


That simply was not an option in a 3-level brick home, which holds true for lots of other folks too.

Luckily, I have both in place, and both versions of networking work here.

Yes, if you can...wired is clearly the most reliable and offers the most solid bandwidth distribution throughout the home.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

seern said:


> Once you make the decision on which player, then plan of running cable from your internet router to the player. This is the only way you can be assured to get good steady streaming.


While it may mean you are somewhat assured via wired(I am wired all around now too), that doesn't mean you can't get quality streaming wirelessly. Before I wired all my machines, I ran my LG BD390 wirelessly(it has wireless is built in) and I had no problems not only streaming Netflix, but also streaming HD content from VuDu.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Chuck, this goes along with what hdtvfan0001 is saying, wireless is no guarantee of good streaming. Too many variables, so one may have no problems and another can't get it to work. The best way to assure good, steady streaming is wired.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

seern said:


> Chuck, this goes along with what hdtvfan0001 is saying, wireless is no guarantee of good streaming. Too many variables, so one may have no problems and another can't get it to work. The best way to assure good, steady streaming is wired.


Totally agree, but some of the wireless devices do work very well. I'd still feel more comfy with a hardwired system.

Rich


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Well Rich, take hdtvfan0001 and myself, both of us were using a 610N as the bridge between the router and blu ray. His would work just fine, mine never would. Wireless, while easier is too unpredictable, so if you wish try the wireless approach first, I did, then when it will not work for you, run the cable.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

seern said:


> Well Rich, take hdtvfan0001 and myself, both of us were using a 610N as the bridge between the router and blu ray. His would work just fine, mine never would. Wireless, while easier is too unpredictable, so if you wish try the wireless approach first, I did, then when it will not work for you, run the cable.


Oh, I have tried the wireless route. Tried it before D* started selling the 610. Never worked correctly and I wired the house for Ethernet. Have had no problems with any Net devices since.

Rich


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

As I posted in the other thread my Panasonic 210 arrived yesterday. It not only has the new Netflix app (the same as the Logitech Revue and Sony GoogleTV blu-ray player) but it streams 5.1 from Netflix and Vudu.


----------



## olc (Nov 15, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Sharon....there are other options.
> 
> I use a WET610N wireless "n" unit that gives a solid 240-280 Mbps network stream access and has worked flawless for Netflix play on the LG 550 Blu Ray player here.
> 
> ...


I've had good luck with both the Linksys WET610N and D-Link DAP1522 wireless bridges streaming to my Oppo BDP-93.


----------



## Bradical (Mar 30, 2011)

i'd say ps3 is the way to go


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Bradical said:


> i'd say ps3 is the way to go


I put a PS3 on yesterday and it does stream content in 1080p and 5.1, but the upscaling on the rest of the NetFlix content (you have to watch a program that says it is in HD and has the DD logo in the description of the program to get 1080p and 5.1) cannot compare to the Samsung 5500's (and I'd guess the rest of the Sammy line of BD players) upscaling of non 1080p content.

But, don't take my word for it, put them next to each other and try it for yourself. Even the Panny BD65 upscales better than a PS3. So as soon as my new Sammy 5500 arrives it will supplement my PS3. I do get a great 1080p picture on the PS3. When NetFlix and Sammy get their **** together I'll be able to use just the Sammy. The Sammy second tier support techs already have the Sammy BD players running NF 1080p content in their lab. Or so they tell me.

Rich


----------

